# Local 3 residential division? Should I accept offer?



## worksmartnothard (Feb 14, 2019)

So I just took the practical exam for the residential division of local 3. I’ve been doing electrical work since I was 14. (Almost 40 now). It’s really the only job I ever had, and majority of it has been high end residential. 
I moved to NYC last year and have been doing 99% comm/industrial since and although there has been a big learning curve, I’ve reached the point where I’m running large projects, my days are pretty easy, yet very interesting. I’m doing a big FA job now, but have installed lutron systems for commercial space,VFDs , rooftop water tank heaters( rigid up 9 stories outside building ) , pulled risers up 20 stories, and other exciting stuff I’d never have experienced if I stayed in NJ. 
I’m super excited to have been lucky enough to get a shot at anything related to local 3, but idk if I can go back to installing outlets 8 hrs a day. I also noticed out of 5 guys I took took test with , only one spoke English ( no offense to anybody , I just only can communicate in English, and communication is a big thing in my mind) 
The benifits and opportunity sounds amazing, but I don’t know exactly what the residential division does ? Are they building low budget housing in Long Island or deep Bronx ? Or luxury apts in midtown? 
I really want to keep growing as an electrician and keep working in Manhattan doing comm/industrial, but I need the benifits and pension the union can offer if I stay in NYC. 
I also know of at least one contractor who hired one of my co-workers since we were in the same building for a few months and according to my buddy , it’s the same work I’m currently doing. I could contact him, and see if I might still have an in. 
I’ve never been happier with my day to day, but I’m told I’d be a fool to not take any opportunity to get my foot in the door in LU3. 
Can anybody offer experiences with going from residential to other divisions? Type of work being done? Anything at all, I’d love to hear. Sorry for the long post, I just desperately need some advice 
Thanks in advance


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Go for what you know, dude. That's a decision only you can make. The only advice I can give ya is, whatever keeps you off the L.I.E. is the better choice.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk worksmart.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

Take the offer, then resi upgrade to JW.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

worksmartnothard said:


> So I just took the practical exam for the residential division of local 3. I’ve been doing electrical work since I was 14. (Almost 40 now). It’s really the only job I ever had, and majority of it has been high end residential.
> I moved to NYC last year and have been doing 99% comm/industrial since and although there has been a big learning curve, I’ve reached the point where I’m running large projects, my days are pretty easy, yet very interesting. I’m doing a big FA job now, but have installed lutron systems for commercial space,VFDs , rooftop water tank heaters( rigid up 9 stories outside building ) , pulled risers up 20 stories, and other exciting stuff I’d never have experienced if I stayed in NJ.
> I’m super excited to have been lucky enough to get a shot at anything related to local 3, but idk if I can go back to installing outlets 8 hrs a day. I also noticed out of 5 guys I took took test with , only one spoke English ( no offense to anybody , I just only can communicate in English, and communication is a big thing in my mind)
> The benifits and opportunity sounds amazing, but I don’t know exactly what the residential division does ? Are they building low budget housing in Long Island or deep Bronx ? Or luxury apts in midtown?
> ...


In about 15 years, you are going to be one warm and happy receptacle trimmer. The way you are going now, you are going to be a shot out 50 year old "electrician" with a bad back, elbows and knees.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

In my opinion I would deff take it .
I totally understand that commercial industrial wrk is more exciting and challenging, but at the end of the day are you receiving a pension , annuity vacation check , Heath care .

When your ready to retire these are the things that truly matters . 

When I was non union I wrked on a lot of nice
Conduit runs and great gear room build outs , but what did it go to it went out the window , I had no money being put into my retirement.

Now I’m in the ibew some days I do work that I dislike but I don’t mind
Bc every hour I work money goes into my annuity , pension , vacation ,
And I feel that my wrk is not being put to waste .

I would def do some thinking into this could be a life
Changer .


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

You got to do what you feel is the best move for you ! I will say be sure to include your retirement in the decision making process ! Trust me the time will go by quicker then you realize. In 27 years you will be 67 and signing up for Social Security ( if its still around).
Be sure to put away as much $$$ as you possibly can every week !! Even if the union has a pension and annuity - LOOK OUT FOR YOURSELF - never put 100% faith in others -
Ask Bethlehem Steel workers in Baltimore what happened to their pensions ,,,,,


----------

